# TeslaCam Utility App



## Cwoolum (Jun 8, 2018)

Hey All,

After @ehendrix23 went through all the hard work to build the Python script, I was inspired to build this preview/combine utility for TeslaCam files!

There are much fewer options but you don't need to install any of the dependencies that the script requires. Due to the library I use for combining the video, I'm currently unable to get previews to work on the normal 10 minute videos so you can only save them and then view them after the fact. I stated off pretty simple options-wise but will build it out further based on whatever the community would like.

This is a windows app that is downloadable via the Windows Store from the link below.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/teslacam-utilities/9ntt1vltschv?activetab=pivot:overviewtab

Please let me know your feedback. I'll be fixing any bugs as I find them.


----------



## HarryM (Jul 13, 2018)

hey there....

i've downloaded the app and created a few joined videos. so far so good!

thanks!

harry


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

Save to File ... where does it go? Found it in videos folder.


----------



## japhule (Apr 14, 2018)

This is great.

A few suggestions:

1. Have the default filename be named after the selected folder instead of JoinedVideo.
2. Not sure if it's just my pc, but the combined video only takes up 75% of the width of the video window.

Looking forward to seeing more updates.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

japhule said:


> This is great.
> 
> A few suggestions:
> 
> ...


mine looks the same.


----------



## EpsilonKore (Aug 16, 2018)

Love where this is heading! Perhaps add arrows on the left side and right side to jump from folder to folder instead of having to go back and load each one individually. Like a timeline flow.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Just curious, is this open source?

I've recently helped with some code on this WPF app:

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/teslacam-viewer-windows-application.12464/#post-228949

I do think it would be good a store app.

I'll check yours out later today. Just thought I'd make sure you both knew about each other in case there was a chance to work together.


----------

